# cookies needed?



## Teko (Dec 29, 2011)

why does STP need to require that your cookies are enabled to get on the forums? i am not super savvy with, but know a little bit about the internet... facebook also requires the same thing?


----------



## oddlymisshapen (Dec 30, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmm i need a cookie


----------



## oddlymisshapen (Dec 30, 2011)

omnomnomnom


----------

